# Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?



## spamer (3. Mai 2012)

*Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Laut OBR Hardware, soll die neue Kepler Generation in der größten Ausbausstufe keine Gtx Karte werden.

Der Blogeintrag wurde wieder gelöscht, was darauf hindeutet, dass das Gerücht vielleicht wahr sein könnte aber seht selbst !

Leider nur noch per Google Cache lesbar.

Link: OBR-HARDWARE


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Das kann gut sein. Deswegen kam der GK104 auch als GTX 680 auf den Markt und nicht als GTX 660 einfach weil der GK110 etwas anderes wird.
Ich warte darauf was nun wird.


----------



## StefanStg (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Echt das wäre ja misst. Wollte eigentlich meine GTX 580 durch den GK110 ersetzten. Naja ich hoffe mal das die News nicht wahr ist


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Würde mich wundern, da es ja bei Fermi auch schon einen GTX- und einen Tesla-Ableger gab.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Super, dann muss ich wohl noch bis Maxwell 2014 oder so, warten. So'n Bockmist...


----------



## LordRevan1991 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Mich dagegen wundert es überhaupt nicht. GK104 ist der Spieleableger, GK110 der GPU-Computing-Ableger. Letzterer wäre für uns schlichtweg nicht interessant, weil er in Sachen Spieleperformance wahrscheinlich kaum mehr leistet als der Zocker-Kepler - und wenn doch, dann zu einem exorbitanten Stromverbrauch, ähnlich wie Fermi der versucht hat Spielen und GPU-Computing unter einem Hut zu bringen. Nvidia kann den Chip also direkt in der professionellen Variante rausbringen, in den Bereich wofür diese Karte gedacht ist.

Schade ist es allerdings für diejenigen, die gern Performance in GPU-Computing wegen Hobby o. ä. haben möchten.

Aber es ist ja auch nur ein Gerücht...


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

das hab ich von anfang an gesagt  

die gtx 680 ist ne sauschnelle und starke karte.inanbetracht der ganzen konsolen ports frage ich mich auch wofür ich ne gtx 780 (whatever) brauche aktuell ? die karte hat merh leistung als ne 580 gtx , ist von chip her "nur" der nachfolger der gtx 560ti , verbraucht sau wenig strom im verhältniss zur leistung. warum meckern jetzt einige ? welches game lastet aktuell denn ne 570 /580 gtx aus ? leute die aktuell noch ne 480/470 gtx haben können wechseln und dass lohnt dann auch wirklich, die anderen besitzer von den neueren großen karten können aber müssen nicht wechseln. 

passt doch alles , ich renne noch mit der 450 gts rum und kann noch vieles in hohen / mittleren einstellungen zocken also warum "heult"  ihr rum ^^


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Mai 2012)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:
			
		

> die gtx 680 ist ne sauschnelle und starke karte.inanbetracht der ganzen konsolen ports frage ich mich auch wofür ich ne gtx 780 (whatever) brauche aktuell ?



Ganz einfach. Je mehr Leistung man hat, desto höher kann man die Bildqualität schrauben z.B. mit SGSSAA oder Downsampling. Zum zocken in 3-D oder auf drei Monitoren braucht man auch massig Leistung. Ich selber möchte mit konstanten 60Fps (heißt 60 Fps min.) bei maximalen Settings spielen und wenn noch Luft ist, die Nvidia Bildverbesserer zuschalten.
Mehr Leistung? Immer her damit!
Und es gibt genügend User die eine oder mehrere der von mir aufgeführten Sachen anwenden. Und für die können Grakas gar nicht genug Leistung haben.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und es gibt genügend User die eine oder mehrere der von mir aufgeführten Sachen anwenden. Und für die können Grakas gar nicht genug Leistung haben.


 
Bist du denn bereit für sagen wir mal 15-20% mehr Spieleleistung den doppelten Preis zu bezahlen?


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du denn bereit für sagen wir mal 15-20% mehr Spieleleistung den doppelten Preis zu bezahlen?



Warum doppelter Preis? Und was hat das mit meiner Aussage zu tun?


----------



## Aggrotyp (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Der gk110 wird kommen, macht euch mal nicht ins hemd.
wahrscheinlich war nur gemeint dass nvidia teslakarten auf basis von kepler rausbringt,
und der "fermitesla" ausläuft.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Warum doppelter Preis? Und was hat das mit meiner Aussage zu tun?


 
Es geht um den Preis für Leistung.
Nvidia zeigt mit der GTX 690 dass sie einfach den Preis für eine Dual GPU Karten nach oben schrauben. Keine andere war bisher so teuer.
Ich frage mich wo da der GK110 noch hineinpasst.
Wenn der die Spieleleistung einer GTX 690 hat aber die doppelte Anwenderleistung wird der sicher nicht weniger kosten.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht um den Preis für Leistung.
> Nvidia zeigt mit der GTX 690 dass sie einfach den Preis für eine Dual GPU Karten nach oben schrauben. Keine andere war bisher so teuer.
> Ich frage mich wo da der GK110 noch hineinpasst.
> Wenn der die Spieleleistung einer GTX 690 hat aber die doppelte Anwenderleistung wird der sicher nicht weniger kosten.



Der GK110 wird eher nicht die Spiele-Leistung einer 690 bringen. Das wäre unrealistisch.
Von daher dürfte er wohl das kosten, was das S-GPU Top-Modell jetzt auch kostet, und bei Fermi ebenfalls gekostet hat: zwischen 450 und 500.


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Das Problem liegt atm auch im völlig überzogenen Preisgefüge der "Performance"-Karten. AMDATI fing an und nVidia hat noch einen draufgelegt. Wenn sich da nichts tut, sehe ich schwarz.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Der GK110 wird eher nicht die Spiele-Leistung einer 690 bringen. Das wäre unrealistisch.
> Von daher dürfte er wohl das kosten, was das S-GPU Top-Modell jetzt auch kostet, und bei Fermi ebenfalls gekostet hat: zwischen 450 und 500.


 
Abwarten. Wenn der GK110 die doppelte Spieleleistung einer GTX 680 hat -- und es gibt unzählige Leute die das denken -- wird der nicht genauso viel kosten wie eine GTX 680.

Oder Nvidia beschneidet die Leistung für den Desktop Markt und verkauft ihn als GTX 685.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Abwarten. Wenn der GK110 die doppelte Spieleleistung einer GTX 680 hat -- und es gibt unzählige Leute die das denken -- wird der nicht genauso viel kosten wie eine GTX 680.
> 
> Oder Nvidia beschneidet die Leistung für den Desktop Markt und verkauft ihn als GTX 685.



Der wird nicht doppelt so schnell in Spielen. Wo soll die Leistung denn herkommen? 
Die 580 war ja auch nicht doppelt so schnell wie eine 560Ti.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Der wird nicht doppelt so schnell in Spielen. Wo soll die Leistung denn herkommen?


 
Woher soll ich das wissen?
Frag die Nvidia Fanboys die das denken.

Ich glaube nicht mal dass der GK110 in Games schneller sein wird weil er dafür nicht ausgelegt ist. Nvidia plant mit dem Chip eine andere Zielgruppe.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht mal dass der GK110 in Games schneller sein wird weil er dafür nicht ausgelegt ist. Nvidia plant mit dem Chip eine andere Zielgruppe.



Wenn er für den Desktop als GTX kommt, dann wird er auch schneller sein.
GTX480/580 waren auch sehr stark auf GPGPU ausgelegt und trotzdem in Spielen schneller als die Performance Chips.


----------



## YoL8R (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Für den Fall, dass es so wäre, würde ich ma behaupten verliert Nvidia aber auch ein paar Kunden an AMD, da diese im Moment zumindest attraktiv im Gaming- UND im GPU-Computing Bereich sind. Der einzige Wehmutstropfen ist, dass es keine CUDA Unterstützung gibt und die Treiber für OpenCL noch nicht sehr ausgereift sind.


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Die PCBs der GTX-Ableger waren afaik billiger in der Produktion, im Vergleich zu den Teslas.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wenn er für den Desktop als GTX kommt, dann wird er auch schneller sein.
> GTX480/580 waren auch sehr stark auf GPGPU ausgelegt und trotzdem in Spielen schneller als die Performance Chips.


 
Da hat Nvidia auch noch nicht zwischen GPGPU und Gaming unterschieden.
Mit der GTX 680 aka GK104 ist das aber nicht mehr so. Sonst würde der eben GTX 660 heißen.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat Nvidia auch noch nicht zwischen GPGPU und Gaming unterschieden.
> Mit der GTX 680 aka GK104 ist das aber nicht mehr so. Sonst würde der eben GTX 660 heißen.



Klar haben sie das.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Klar haben sie das.


 
Ich warte einfach mal ab was kommt. Vielleicht wissen wir im Sommer mehr.


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da hat Nvidia auch noch nicht zwischen GPGPU und Gaming unterschieden.
> Mit der GTX 680 aka GK104 ist das aber nicht mehr so. Sonst würde der eben GTX 660 heißen.


 Nope, der Performancechip wurde auf Grund seiner hohen Leistung befördert. Warum für soviel Leistung weniger als die Konkurenz verlangen....


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Nope, der Performancechip wurde auf Grund seiner hohen Leistung befördert. Warum für soviel Leistung weniger als die Konkurenz verlangen....


 
Das hat aber nichts mit der Namensgebung zu tun.
Nvidia hätte den GK104 trotzdem GTX 660 nennen und 500€ verlangen können.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat aber nichts mit der Namensgebung zu tun.
> Nvidia hätte den GK104 trotzdem GTX 660 nennen und 500€ verlangen können.



Das hätte ihnen durch die Namensgebung aber keiner abgekauft. Niemand hätte für den Nachfolger der 560ti, was der GK104 letztlich ist, 500€ bezahlt wenn dieser GTX660 geheißen hätten. Mit dem Namen GTX680 suggeriert man dem Kunden aber, dass er das High-End Top-Modell kauft.


----------



## spamer (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

und wem haben wir nun den ganzen Schlamassel zu verdanken ? AMD natürlich, weil die es nichjt geschafft haben eine Karte zu entwickeln, die einem GK110 hätte gefährlich werden können.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das hätte ihnen durch die Namensgebung aber keiner abgekauft. Niemand hätte für den Nachfolger der 560ti, was der GK104 letztlich ist, 500€ bezahlt wenn dieser GTX660 geheißen hätten. Mit dem Namen GTX680 suggeriert man dem Kunden aber, dass er das High-End Top-Modell kauft.


 
Das spielt keine Rolle. Wenn sie mehr Leistung hat als eine 7970 für 450€ kannst du auch mehr Geld verlangen.
Wie die Karte am Ende heißt ist völlig egal.

AMD hat die Namensgebung bei der 6000 Serie auch geändert.



spamer schrieb:


> und wem haben wir nun den ganzen Schlamassel zu verdanken ? AMD natürlich, weil die es nichjt geschafft haben eine Karte zu entwickeln, die einem GK110 hätte gefährlich werden können.



Das ist aber weit hergeholt.
Du weißt doch nicht mal auf den der GK110 wirklich zielt.
Vielleicht war es von Nvidia schon immer vorgesehen dass der GK104 High End im Gaming Bereich wird.
Ich sagte ja, Namensgebungen können sich ändern.


----------



## Superwip (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Das Gerücht, dass der GK110 !vorerst! nur als Tesla kommt ist alt...

Demnach kommen die GK110 Teslas im Juli/August, Desktopkarten erscheinen dann erst im Q4 als "GTX 780" um die Radeon HD 8000er Serie zu kontern.

Mit Glück erscheinen vorher aber auch noch Quadro Karten, mit denen man auch spielen kann... wenn man das Kleingeld übrig hat...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Finde ich nicht schlimm da jetzt schon viele CPUs Limitieren.


----------



## mickythebeagle (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



spamer schrieb:


> und wem haben wir nun den ganzen Schlamassel zu verdanken ? AMD natürlich, weil die es nichjt geschafft haben eine Karte zu entwickeln, die einem GK110 hätte gefährlich werden können.


 

Selten wieder so gelacht. 
GK wird eine Work Karte werden, und nv schafft es ja mit seiner 690 nicht mals in die Nähe einer 7970 im Compute zu kommen, meinste das GK110 das dann schafft ?
Test der Nvidia Geforce GTX 690: Die schnellste Grafikkarte der Welt - Jetzt auch im Preisvergleich und mit Testvideo - Seite 16
AMD war seit den 4xxxer nv im Compute immer schon Meilen überlegen.


----------



## Eckism (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



spamer schrieb:


> und wem haben wir nun den ganzen Schlamassel zu verdanken ? AMD natürlich, weil die es nichjt geschafft haben eine Karte zu entwickeln, die einem GK110 hätte gefährlich werden können.


 
Interessant, das du schon weißt, was der GK 110 alles kann...

Als normaler Gamer braucht man nunmal kein GPU-Computing! Wer's braucht, soll sich ne Tesla holen, bei den heutigen Preisen kommts doch bei manchen auch nich mehr auf 300-400 Euro mehr an. Das ist doch echt Krank, das sich manche jede Generation ne neue Karte holen, da sitzt das Geld halt lockerer...


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Selten wieder so gelacht.
> GK wird eine Work Karte werden, und nv schafft es ja mit seiner 690 nicht mals in die Nähe einer 7970 im Compute zu kommen, meinste das GK110 das dann schafft ?
> Test der Nvidia Geforce GTX 690: Die schnellste Grafikkarte der Welt - Jetzt auch im Preisvergleich und mit Testvideo - Seite 16
> AMD war seit den 4xxxer nv im Compute immer schon Meilen überlegen.


 Leider kriegen die diese Leistung so gut wie nie komplett auf den Monitor. BitCoin und Metro2033 sind mir bekannte Ausnahmen.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Mai 2012)

mickythebeagle schrieb:
			
		

> Selten wieder so gelacht.
> GK wird eine Work Karte werden, und nv schafft es ja mit seiner 690 nicht mals in die Nähe einer 7970 im Compute zu kommen, meinste das GK110 das dann schafft ?
> Test der Nvidia Geforce GTX 690: Die schnellste Grafikkarte der Welt - Jetzt auch im Preisvergleich und mit Testvideo - Seite 16
> AMD war seit den 4xxxer nv im Compute immer schon Meilen überlegen.



Der GK104 ist nur ein Gaming Chip, der auch nur daraufhin konzipiert wurde und nicht auf GPGPU, genau wie seine Vorgänger.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Der GK104 ist nur ein Gaming Chip, der auch nur daraufhin konzipiert wurde und nicht auf GPGPU, genau wie seine Vorgänger


 
Die GTX 680 ist aber dort kaum schneller als die GTX 560 Ti.


----------



## mickythebeagle (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Der GK104 ist nur ein Gaming Chip, der auch nur daraufhin konzipiert wurde und nicht auf GPGPU, genau wie seine Vorgänger.


 
Es geht hier auch um den GK110


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Mai 2012)

mickythebeagle schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht hier auch um den GK110



Und warum verlinkst du dann einen Test der GTX690 auf der bekanntlich zwei GK104 werkeln? Eigentlich sollte doch mittlerweile klar sein, dass der GK104 nur ein Gaming-Chip ist und sich daraus nicht auf die Compute-Leistung des GK110 schliessen lässt.



			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Die GTX 680 ist aber dort kaum schneller als die GTX 560 Ti.



Weil der Fokus seitens NV vermutlich nicht darauf lag in dieser Disziplin einen draufzusetzen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Weil der Fokus seitens NV vermutlich nicht darauf lag in dieser Disziplin einen draufzusetzen.


 
Weil sie dafür auch den GK110 haben.
Der wird dort punkten um an AMD heranzukommen und dafür muss dann eben Spiele Leistung geopfert werden.
Wer weiß. 
Beides geht bei Nvidia vielleicht nicht.


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die GTX 680 ist aber dort kaum schneller als die GTX 560 Ti.


 Erste Test bei F@H zeigen ein anderes Bild. Bei, bisher nicht optimiertem Client, liegt die 680 auf Augenhöhe mit der 580, also einiges vor einer 560Ti.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Irgendwie  sind die Karten gefühlt 50% teuerer, als ihre Vorgänger und imho damit zu teuer.
Vorallem weil die 680 irgendwann als 660Ti geplant war.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Weil sie dafür auch den GK110 haben.
> Der wird dort punkten um an AMD heranzukommen und dafür muss dann eben Spiele Leistung geopfert werden.
> Wer weiß.
> Beides geht bei Nvidia vielleicht nicht.



Warum sollte es nicht? Der Chip wird groß genug um beides steigern zu können.


----------



## Deimos (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



spamer schrieb:


> und wem haben wir nun den ganzen Schlamassel zu verdanken ? AMD natürlich, weil die es nichjt geschafft haben eine Karte zu entwickeln, die einem GK110 hätte gefährlich werden können.


Ansichtssache.
Wäre durchaus möglich, dass sich GK110 statt mit der HD7970 eher mit deren Nachfolger messen muss. Je nach dem, welchen Gerüchten man Glauben schenken will.
Insofern halte ich dein Urteil für verfrüht.


----------



## spamer (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Selten wieder so gelacht.
> GK wird eine Work Karte werden, und nv schafft es ja mit seiner 690 nicht mals in die Nähe einer 7970 im Compute zu kommen, meinste das GK110 das dann schafft ?
> Test der Nvidia Geforce GTX 690: Die schnellste Grafikkarte der Welt - Jetzt auch im Preisvergleich und mit Testvideo - Seite 16
> AMD war seit den 4xxxer nv im Compute immer schon Meilen überlegen.


 
mich interessiert Compute nicht im geringsten, ich bin hier in einem forum für computerspieler die games zocken und da hat amd seit der 5870 nunmal das langsamere produkt. nicht falsch verstehen ich bin kein nv fanboy, ich würde nur gern sehen, dass amd mal wieder eine richtig gute karte auf den markt bringt, die nv auch zwingt etwas besseres zu schaffen. anscheinend hätten sie ja gekonnt, wenn sie gemusst hätten. somit muss man jetzt, sofern man will, einen mainstream chip zum highend-chip-preis kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Warum sollte es nicht? Der Chip wird groß genug um beides steigern zu können.


 
Ich weiß es nicht. Und bevor ich noch weiter darüber nachdenke warte ich lieber auf den Chip und schaue mir an was er wirklich leistet.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß es nicht. Und bevor ich noch weiter darüber nachdenke warte ich lieber auf den Chip und schaue mir an was er wirklich leistet.



Jep. Das mache ich auch.


----------



## Eckism (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



spamer schrieb:


> mich interessiert Compute nicht im geringsten, ich bin hier in einem forum für computerspieler die games zocken und da hat amd seit der 5870 nunmal das langsamere produkt. nicht falsch verstehen ich bin kein nv fanboy, ich würde nur gern sehen, dass amd mal wieder eine richtig gute karte auf den markt bringt, die nv auch zwingt etwas besseres zu schaffen. anscheinend hätten sie ja gekonnt, wenn sie gemusst hätten. somit muss man jetzt, sofern man will, einen mainstream chip zum highend-chip-preis kaufen.



Und was regst du dich dann auf, das der GK 110 vielleicht als Tesla kommt? Der GK ist schon immer als GPU-Computing Karte geplant gewesen, soviel ich weiß. Da wird sich nicht viel an der Spieleleistung ändern im Bezug auf die 680. Da bringt NVidia ne neue Karte und ist den meisten schon zu langsam...


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Mai 2012)

Eckism schrieb:
			
		

> GK ist schon immer als GPU-Computing Karte geplant gewesen, soviel ich weiß. Da wird sich nicht viel an der Spieleleistung ändern im Bezug auf die 680.



Dazu sage ich das:



			
				Eckism schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant, das du schon weißt, was der GK 110 alles kann...










			
				Eckism schrieb:
			
		

> Da bringt NVidia ne neue Karte und ist den meisten schon zu langsam...



Niemand hier hat gesagt, dass die 680 zu langsam ist.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Niemand hier hat gesagt, dass die 680 zu langsam ist.


 
Dann fange ich mal an. 
Ich erwarte eine Karte die jedes Game mit maximalen Details und volle Kantenglättung mit mindestens 60fps anzeigen kann.
Nur dann macht Vsync für mich Sinn.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Dann fange ich mal an.
> Ich erwarte eine Karte die jedes Game mit maximalen Details und volle Kantenglättung mit mindestens 60fps anzeigen kann.
> Nur dann macht Vsync für mich Sinn.



Yeah. Dafür dann zwei im Doppelpack, nicht wahr? 
Sehe ich aber auch so.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Yeah. Dafür dann zwei im Doppelpack, nicht wahr?
> Sehe ich aber auch so.


 
Ja. Vsync ist doch mist.
Da spiele ich mit 60fps und lach mir einen und dann fliegt ein Auto in die Luft und plötzlich sackt die FPS auf 30 runter und geht danach wieder auf 60 hoch.
*Das *nenne ich Makroruckler.  

Ich will dauerhaft 60fps haben. Immer. Zu jeder Zeit in Games. Egal in welchem Game. 
Ich will Spaß beim Spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verminaard (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann fange ich mal an.
> Ich erwarte eine Karte die jedes Game mit maximalen Details und volle Kantenglättung mit mindestens 60fps anzeigen kann.
> Nur dann macht Vsync für mich Sinn.


 
Wuerde es nicht so eine Vielzahl an moeglichen Hardwarekonfigurationen geben und waeren die Games halbwegs vernuenftig optimiert, waere das, denke ich, mit der aktuell erhaeltlichen Hardware moeglich.

Siehe Konsolen, was da aus alter Hardware rausgeholt wird. *KonsolenvsPCanzettel*


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wuerde es nicht so eine Vielzahl an moeglichen Hardwarekonfigurationen geben und waeren die Games halbwegs vernuenftig optimiert, waere das, denke ich, mit der aktuell erhaeltlichen Hardware moeglich.
> 
> Siehe Konsolen, was da aus alter Hardware rausgeholt wird. *KonsolenvsPCanzettel*


 
Die Games sind doch für die schwache Hardware der Konsolen ausgelegt.
Wieso also habe ich dann beim PC nicht 300 fps wenn ich das DX9 Zeugs spiele?


----------



## spamer (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Eckism schrieb:


> Und was regst du dich dann auf, das der GK 110 vielleicht als Tesla kommt? Der GK ist schon immer als GPU-Computing Karte geplant gewesen, soviel ich weiß. Da wird sich nicht viel an der Spieleleistung ändern im Bezug auf die 680. Da bringt NVidia ne neue Karte und ist den meisten schon zu langsam...


 
ich hatte erwartet, dass der gk110 als eigentliche gtx 680 kommt und ca. 20-30 % mehr leistet als der jetzige gtx 680. da aber amd zu langsam war verkauft jetzt nv den gk104 zum gk110 preis. sonst hätten sie wohl den gk110 gleich nach oder sogar vor dem gk104 gebracht, um amd zu schlagen. ist doch schon komisch, das nv erst eine "mainstream" karte released und erst danach den vollausbau. wurde doch früher nie so gemacht, oder ?


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wuerde es nicht so eine Vielzahl an moeglichen Hardwarekonfigurationen geben und waeren die Games halbwegs vernuenftig optimiert, waere das, denke ich, mit der aktuell erhaeltlichen Hardware moeglich.
> 
> Siehe Konsolen, was da aus alter Hardware rausgeholt wird. *KonsolenvsPCanzettel*


 Der Vergleich hinkt nicht nur, der kriecht schon auf dem Zahnfleisch. 720p ohne AA/AF bei ,im Schnitt, 30 FPS, sollte doch auf einem aktuellen PC laufen....
EDIT: COD beweist es doch .


----------



## Eckism (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dazu sage ich das:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt nen kleinen unterschied, zwischen "geplant" und "wissen". Wenn ich's wüßte, wüßtet ihr es als erste. Der GK 110 soll der Vollausbau mit allen Compute-Units (oder wie das Zeugs heißt) sein. Das wurde ja beim GK 104 weitgehend weggelassen. Aber ob sich da nun Großartig im Gamingbereich was ändern wird, weiß ich nicht, bezweifel ich aber. Dafür wird's im GPU-Computing sicherlich nen richtiges Monster werden. Wer rechnet denn nun wirklich damit, das der Performace-Chip um die 500 Euro kostet? Was sollte denn dann der HighEnd-Chip im Gamingbereich kosten? 700?

@spamer
für die Leistung mit dem Stromverbrauch kann man sich bei der 680 überhaupt nicht beklagen. Die Preise sind überzogen, aber ich als Chef, würd's auch net anders machen...
Ob der GK 110 ursprünglich als 680 geplant war, werden wir wohl nie erfahren.


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Eckism schrieb:


> Es gibt nen kleinen unterschied, zwischen "geplant" und "wissen". Wenn ich's wüßte, wüßtet ihr es als erste. Der GK 110 soll der Vollausbau mit allen Compute-Units (oder wie das Zeugs heißt) sein. Das wurde ja beim GK 104 weitgehend weggelassen. Aber ob sich da nun Großartig im Gamingbereich was ändern wird, weiß ich nicht, bezweifel ich aber. Dafür wird's im GPU-Computing sicherlich nen richtiges Monster werden. Wer rechnet denn nun wirklich damit, das der Performace-Chip um die 500 Euro kostet? Was sollte denn dann der HighEnd-Chip im Gamingbereich kosten? 700?


 GTX480/580 als Vollausbauchips widersprechem dem bisher. Die gibt es auch als Quadro/Tesla-Variante mit aufwändigeren PCB-Layout und gleicher Gamingleistung. nVidia würde sich arg ins eigene Fleisch schneiden, wenn sie das Prinzip ändern.


----------



## Eckism (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> GTX480/580 als Vollausbauchips widersprechem dem bisher. Die gibt es auch als Quadro/Tesla-Variante mit aufwändigeren PCB-Layout und gleicher Gamingleistung. nVidia würde sich arg ins eigene Fleisch schneiden, wenn sie das Prinzip ändern.



Im Grunde hast du genau das relevante geschrieben, was ich meine. Ich komm nur zu nem anderen Schluß!
Wer nen Rechnenmonster sein eigen nennen will, soll zu den teureren Tesla Karten greifen, GPU-Computing top und Spieleleistung top, also Toppreis.

NVidia ist doch auch nicht blöd, oder denkst du, das viele Unternehmen nicht zu ner günstigeren GTX 480/580 gegriffen haben weil die im Gegensatz einfach viel billiger sind als die sauteuren Tesla/Quadro-Karten?


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Eckism schrieb:


> Im Grunde hast du genau das relevante geschrieben, was ich meine. Ich komm nur zu nem anderen Schluß!
> Wer nen Rechnenmonster sein eigen nennen will, soll zu den teureren Tesla Karten greifen, GPU-Computing top und Spieleleistung top, also Toppreis.
> 
> NVidia ist doch auch nicht blöd, oder denkst du, das viele Unternehmen nicht zu ner günstigeren GTX 480/580 gegriffen haben weil die im Gegensatz einfach viel billiger sind als die sauteuren Tesla/Quadro-Karten?


 Firmen, die sich z.B. mit CAD-Rendering und Co. beschäftigen, haben keine Alternative zu den Quadro/Tesla-Karten, die wischen in dem Bereich mit den GTX den Boden.


----------



## Eckism (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Firmen, die sich z.B. mit CAD-Rendering und Co. beschäftigen, haben keine Alternative zu den Quadro/Tesla-Karten, die wischen in dem Bereich mit den GTX den Boden.



Tun sie, aber manche Chef's interessiert's nicht, die sehen nur, das die Professionellen Karten gut das 4-5 Fache kosten. Da kommt bloß: "Das reicht vollkommen und gut is...."


----------



## Placebo (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Firmen, die sich z.B. mit CAD-Rendering und Co. beschäftigen, haben keine Alternative zu den Quadro/Tesla-Karten, die wischen in dem Bereich mit den GTX den Boden.


 In der SP-Leistung sind die Geforce-Karten gleich auf mit den Quadros, eher wegen höherem Takt überlegen. Ist dir vor allem die wichtig, sprechen nur Support, Speicher und bessere Treiber für die Quadros/Teslas.


----------



## mae1cum77 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Placebo schrieb:


> In der SP-Leistung sind die Geforce-Karten gleich auf mit den Quadros, eher wegen höherem Takt überlegen. Ist dir vor allem die wichtig, sprechen nur Support, Speicher und bessere Treiber für die Quadros/Teslas.


 Ich denke, daß der ECC-RAM, der die Karten weniger fehleranfällig macht, ist ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Element darstellt. In einer Zeit, in welcher selbige, in zunehmendem Maße, auch Geld bedeutet, ein entscheidender Vorteil. Kenne das aus dem F@H-Bereich, wie ärgerlich es ist, wenn nach Stunden Berechnungsfehler den Client stolpern lassen, was oft zum Verlust der Workunit führt. Und hier geht es nur um ein wenig Prestige....


----------



## belle (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



spamer schrieb:


> und wem haben wir nun den ganzen Schlamassel zu verdanken ? AMD natürlich, weil die es nichjt geschafft haben eine Karte zu entwickeln, die einem GK110 hätte gefährlich werden können.


 
Habe ich irgendwas verpasst? Der ist doch noch garnicht erhältlich! Wenn der GK110 erscheint, kann es sein, dass AMD schon den nächsten Braten in der Röhre hat. Außerdem war doch AMD dafür wesentlich eher als Nvidia und man kann PCIE 3.0 nutzen, Sinn oder Unsinn sei dahingestellt. Bei den Geforces ist das wohl noch deaktiviert. Weiterhin könnte AMDs Tahiti dem GK110 bei GPGPU durchaus gefährlich werden bzw. nahe kommen.
Schon mal daran gedacht, dass die Preise auch an der Yield-Rate bzw. hohen Nachfrage liegen könnte, bevor irgendwelche wilden Theorien aufgestellt werden?

Im kommenden Preis-/Leistungskampf sehe ich die 7950 OC Modelle irgendwie vor der GTX 670 Ti, ein Preisverfall auf beiden Seiten wäre natürlich nett.

Ich denke auch, dass der GK110 zuerst als Tesla und dann als Desktopkarte erscheint.


----------



## labecula (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



spamer schrieb:


> Laut OBR Hardware, soll die neue Kepler Generation in der größten Ausbausstufe keine Gtx Karte werden.
> 
> Der Blogeintrag wurde wieder gelöscht, was darauf hindeutet, dass das Gerücht vielleicht wahr sein könnte aber seht selbst !
> 
> ...



heise online | GTC 2012: CUDA 5.0 und Kepler 2.0 auf GK110


----------



## geo (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Mal so nebenbei, AMD entwickelt schon einige Jahre keine GPU High End Designs mehr, im Grunde ist der 7970 ein Perfomance Chip und 2 dieser GPUs auf einer Karte ist bei AMD High End Klasse  diese lässt noch auf sich warten. 
NV ging dieses mal auch einen anderen Weg als üblich, alles was man nicht zum zocken braucht wurde aus dem 680er verbannt denn ansonsten würde NV momentan ähnlich da stehn wie damals mit der 480er. Egal was NV jetzt noch auf Basis dieses Designs raus bringt, wird keinen Zocker mehr aus den Socken hauen. Das diese Karte dann eine ordendliche Energiebilanz vorzuweisen hat, ist mehr als unwahrscheinlich und auch der Preis wird jenseits von gut und böse liegen.
Mit der Veröffendlichung der Dual GPU Karte hat NV doch quasi schon alles gesagt, die schnellen Karten für Spieler sind alle auf dem Markt


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



geo schrieb:


> Mal so nebenbei, AMD entwickelt schon einige Jahre keine GPU High End Designs mehr, im Grunde ist der 7970 ein Perfomance Chip


 
Und Bulldozer ist dann eigentlich nur ein Office Prozessor?


----------



## geo (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und Bulldozer ist dann eigentlich nur ein Office Prozessor?



 Der Bulldozer ist für dich also eine GPU 

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



geo schrieb:


> Der Bulldozer ist für dich also eine GPU
> 
> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


 
Ich habe deinen Ansatz bei GPUs nur auf CPUs übertragen.
Wer mitdenken kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Seabound (4. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Und Bulldozer ist dann eigentlich nur ein Office Prozessor?



Ja. Sehr praktisch. Man kann sich im Büro dann auch die Heizung sparen


----------



## Boffboff (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

ich sehe es so:
NV hat gewartet bis AMD den ersten Zug gemacht hat. 
Daraufhin hat NV gesehen, dass bereits der Performance Chip zum Kontern reicht und hat diesen aus Marketingzwecken in den vermeintlichen HighEnd Chip GTX680 getauft.

Wenn NV, wie nach meiner Theorie, mit dem GK110 noch eine deutlich stärkere Karte in der Hinterhand hat, dann hätte der Release der HighEnd Karte doch nur wirtschaftliche Nachteile gebracht.

1. Keine direkte Konkurrenz zur 7970, preislich wie leistungstechnisch
2. nur 1x für eine HighEnd Karte abkassieren

zudem hat NV theoretisch einen Zeitvorteil. Sie haben eine dicke Karte als reserve und können neue AMD Karten kontern. Ich weiß nicht ob AMD vielleicht auch schon stärkere Karten hat, wenn nicht dann scheint NV einen Vorteil zu haben.

Wie gesagt, das ist alles nur eine Theorie von mir !


----------



## Dre (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Ich denke bei diesem Gerücht handelt es sich um Propaganda von Nvidia. 
Sie haben ein leistungsstärkeres Produkt als Amd, aber es weiß jeder dass der GK110 noch erscheint. Was hilft also mehr um den Absatz zu steigern? Richtig- den Leuten suggerieren es würde sobald nichts leistungsstärkeres in ihrer Sparte (=gaming) geben.

So greifen nämlich genau die Leute zu, die sich dachten: Nee ich warte mal noch bis Herbst.


----------



## bofferbrauer (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



LordRevan1991 schrieb:


> Mich dagegen wundert es überhaupt nicht. GK104 ist der Spieleableger, GK110 der GPU-Computing-Ableger. Letzterer wäre für uns schlichtweg nicht interessant, weil er in Sachen Spieleperformance wahrscheinlich kaum mehr leistet als der Zocker-Kepler - und wenn doch, dann zu einem exorbitanten Stromverbrauch, ähnlich wie Fermi der versucht hat Spielen und GPU-Computing unter einem Hut zu bringen. Nvidia kann den Chip also direkt in der professionellen Variante rausbringen, in den Bereich wofür diese Karte gedacht ist.
> 
> Schade ist es allerdings für diejenigen, die gern Performance in GPU-Computing wegen Hobby o. ä. haben möchten.
> 
> Aber es ist ja auch nur ein Gerücht...


 
Mich hätte alles andere auch gewundert, nachdem der GK 104 schon GTX 680 genannt wurde. Hätte noch als GTX 685 rauskommen können aber daran glaub ich jetzt nicht wirklich.

Für GPU Computing muss man momentan wohl auf eine AMD Graka zurückgreifen wenn man entsprechende Leistung haben möchte. NVidia könnte sich bei diesem Schritt allerdings böse ins eigene Fleisch schneiden - CUDA wird somit nämlich relativ uninteressant gegenüber OpenCL, wenn es etwa um wissenschaftliche Berechnungen geht. Die DP Leistung des GTX 680 ist ja so niedrig, dass man dieses Feature eigentlich auch ganz aus dem Chip hätte entfernen können, schließlich erbringt schon eine Radeon HD 7750 etwa 30% mehr Leistung in dem Bereich


----------



## Seabound (4. Mai 2012)

Dre schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke bei diesem Gerücht handelt es sich um Propaganda von Nvidia.
> Sie haben ein leistungsstärkeres Produkt als Amd, aber es weiß jeder dass der GK110 noch erscheint. Was hilft also mehr um den Absatz zu steigern? Richtig- den Leuten suggerieren es würde sobald nichts leistungsstärkeres in ihrer Sparte (=gaming) geben.
> 
> So greifen nämlich genau die Leute zu, die sich dachten: Nee ich warte mal noch bis Herbst.



An der Überlegung könnte was dran sein!


----------



## DaStash (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



spamer schrieb:


> mich interessiert Compute nicht im geringsten, ich bin hier in einem forum für computerspieler die games zocken und da hat amd seit der 5870 nunmal das langsamere produkt. nicht falsch verstehen ich bin kein nv fanboy, ich würde nur gern sehen, dass amd mal wieder eine richtig gute karte auf den markt bringt, die nv auch zwingt etwas besseres zu schaffen. anscheinend hätten sie ja gekonnt, wenn sie gemusst hätten. somit muss man jetzt, sofern man will, einen mainstream chip zum highend-chip-preis kaufen.


Ähm, hatte Nvidia nicht bei den letzten Generationen so ca. 6 Monate nach AMD gelaunched? Das man dann keine Leistungsgleichheit erwarten kann, wenn eines der Unternehmen 6 Monate länger braucht und somit auf neuere Techniken setzen kannn, sollte selbstverständlich sein. Die Unterschiede in dem High-End Segment sind eh relativ marginal und meist auch noch stark von den Testbedingungen abhängig, von daher kann ich deine Aussage so nicht unterschreiben.^^

MfG


----------



## belle (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

@ spamer

Die Radeon 5870 war ein grundsolides Produkt und die 6970 ist oft an der GTX 570 vorbeigezogen. Du redest ja fast so, als hätte AMD die letzten Jahre nur Bockmist gebaut... 
Als die GTX 480 am Horizont erschien, hatte ich schon meine ersten 3 DirectX 11 Games durch.


----------



## Locuza (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Selten wieder so gelacht.
> GK wird eine Work Karte werden, und nv schafft es ja mit seiner 690 nicht mals in die Nähe einer 7970 im Compute zu kommen, meinste das GK110 das dann schafft ?
> Test der Nvidia Geforce GTX 690: Die schnellste Grafikkarte der Welt - Jetzt auch im Preisvergleich und mit Testvideo - Seite 16
> AMD war seit den 4xxxer nv im Compute immer schon Meilen überlegen.


Wie jemand schon ganz richtig angemerkt hat, GK110 wird für GPGPU ausgelegt sein und nicht in den Funktionen und Caches beschnitten sein. 
Außerdem war AMD nicht seit der 4xxx-Series besser in Compute, weil Compute zu allgemein ist. Wenn es um Shader-Power ging, dann war die AMD Serie oft katastrophal besser, ansonsten hatte Nvidia eine bessere Cachestruktur, Cuda , leichter aus zu lastende Einheiten und ECC. 
Das ist eben meiner Hinsicht nach, oft das dumme bei AMD, theoretisch oft im Vorteil gewesen, aber durch fehlenden Support/kleine Eigenschaft hier und da nicht konkurrenzfähig. 
Fermi war übrigens deutlich Cypress überlegen, wenn die Anwendungen abhängig von einander waren und empfindlich auf Cachegrößen reagiert haben. Bei Cypress war der L2 auch nur Read-Only. 




spamer schrieb:


> ich hatte erwartet, dass der gk110 als eigentliche gtx 680 kommt und ca. 20-30 % mehr leistet als der jetzige gtx 680. da aber amd zu langsam war verkauft jetzt nv den gk104 zum gk110 preis. sonst hätten sie wohl den gk110 gleich nach oder sogar vor dem gk104 gebracht, um amd zu schlagen. ist doch schon komisch, das nv erst eine "mainstream" karte released und erst danach den vollausbau. wurde doch früher nie so gemacht, oder ?


Hätte AMD eine deutlich stärkere Karte released, hätte Nvidia ja auch nicht zaubern können und den GK110 einfach auf den Markt schmeißen...
Hätten sie es sogar gemacht, dann gäbe es Planänderungen und der GK110 wäre nicht in der Form auf den Markt aufgeschlagen, wie er es jetzt in einigen Monaten wohl tun wird. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und Bulldozer ist dann eigentlich nur ein Office Prozessor?


Ich rede auch gerne von einem Performance-Chip und das stimmt auch eher, weil er technisch nichts anderes ist. Alles andere ist eine subjektive oder Markt bezogene Feststellung. 365mm² ist eben nicht das Limit der Belichtung von TSMC.
Ich will aber auch natürlich nicht gleich das DIE-Size als einzig konforme Bezugsgröße festlegen, sondern einfach als zutreffender. 



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Für GPU Computing muss man momentan wohl auf eine AMD Graka zurückgreifen wenn man entsprechende Leistung haben möchte. NVidia könnte sich bei diesem Schritt allerdings böse ins eigene Fleisch schneiden - CUDA wird somit nämlich relativ uninteressant gegenüber OpenCL, wenn es etwa um wissenschaftliche Berechnungen geht. Die DP Leistung des GTX 680 ist ja so niedrig, dass man dieses Feature eigentlich auch ganz aus dem Chip hätte entfernen können, schließlich erbringt schon eine Radeon HD 7750 etwa 30% mehr Leistung in dem Bereich


 Das war durchaus etwas seltsam, aber ich glaube es ging einfach um die technische Unterstützung von gewissen Routinen die DP erfordern. 


belle schrieb:


> @ spamer
> 
> Die Radeon 5870 war ein grundsolides Produkt und die 6970 ist oft an der GTX 570 vorbeigezogen. Du redest ja fast so, als hätte AMD die letzten Jahre nur Bockmist gebaut...
> Als die GTX 480 am Horizont erschien, hatte ich schon meine ersten 3 DirectX 11 Games durch.


6970 oft an der 570 vorbeigezogen? Die waren ja im Grunde gleich schnell, aber außerhalb der Performance war die Karte in den meisten erdenklichen Fällen schlechter, als eine 570GTX. Noch nie war eine Entscheidung so eindeutig gegen AMD, wenn man Preis außer Acht lässt und nicht auf die Performance schauen muss. 
Die 5870 (6950 zum Teil) war deutlich besser und die 6970 ein kleiner Griff ins Klo.


----------



## Placebo (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Boffboff schrieb:


> ich sehe es so:
> NV hat gewartet bis AMD den ersten Zug gemacht hat.
> Daraufhin hat NV gesehen, dass bereits der Performance Chip zum Kontern reicht und hat diesen aus Marketingzwecken in den vermeintlichen HighEnd Chip GTX680 getauft.
> 
> ...


 Ich werf noch zwei Theorien in den Raum:
1. Nvidia hat ähnliche Probleme, wie bei der GTX 480
2. Die Ausbeute war bei den Monster-Chips einfach zu gering, als dass es sich gelohnt hätte

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man den Profi-Sektor freiwillig erst einmal AMD überlässt. Gegen deine Theorie spricht, dass Nvidia anscheinend vor hat, den GK110 vor der HD 8000 herauszubringen (jedenfalls ist es um die sehr stumm).


----------



## Westcoast (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

ist für mich nicht weiter schlimm, wenn der GK110 nicht für gaming optimiert wird. dann packe ich mir vielleicht eine 2. amd 7950 dazu. 
das wäre ein traum, wenn eine karte durchgehend 60FPS als minimum hat, egal welches spiel man spielt und natürlich mit max settings.
maximale einstellungen kann man auch wiederrum vielseitig definieren. 

wir wissen aber auch alle, egal wie stark eine karte ist, das leben einer karte ist begrenzt. sie kann kaputt gehen oder die leistung reicht irgendwann nicht mehr.
damit müssen wir klar kommen, es gibt keine unsterbliche karte, jeder kann entscheiden wieviel er für eine karte ausgeben möchte.

die abschreibung bei hardware ist enorm, man kauft eine grafikkarte für 600 euro, diese wird irgendwann auch viel weniger wert haben.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Boffboff schrieb:


> ich sehe es so:
> NV hat gewartet bis AMD den ersten Zug gemacht hat.
> Daraufhin hat NV gesehen, dass bereits der Performance Chip zum Kontern reicht und hat diesen aus Marketingzwecken in den vermeintlichen HighEnd Chip GTX680 getauft.
> 
> Wenn NV, wie nach meiner Theorie, mit dem GK110 noch eine deutlich stärkere Karte in der Hinterhand hat, dann hätte der Release der HighEnd Karte doch nur wirtschaftliche Nachteile gebracht.



Wie stark soll die GK110 denn deiner Meinung nach sein?


----------



## XXTREME (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



LordRevan1991 schrieb:


> Schade ist es allerdings für diejenigen, die gern Performance in GPU-Computing wegen Hobby o. ä. haben möchten.
> Aber es ist ja auch nur ein Gerücht...


 

Tja wer diesem "Hobby" nun bezahlbar fröhnen möchte kommt wohl um eine HD7970 nicht herum .


----------



## Skysnake (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Jup, was GPGPU anbelangt, führt atm kein Weg an der vorbei. Ich finde allerdings, dass die FirePro auf der Tahiti XT Basis schon viel zu lange auf sich warten lässt 

Btt:
GK110 wird garantiert auch als Gamer-Karte kommen. Eventuell aber nur als Salvage-Part. Die Teildefekten Chips müssen ja auch irgendwo unter gebracht werden. Man muss sich auch darüber im klaren sein, dass die Entwicklungskosten für so einen Chip so hoch sind, das man das mit dem kleinen HPC-Markt nicht wirklich vernünftig wieder rein bekommt. Vor allem muss man für die Gamer keine großen Anpassungen vornehmen. Es wäre wirklich dumm den Chip nicht auch als GeForce zu bringen.

Man kann allerdings auf Grund der 28nm Situation davon ausgehen, dass die GeForce deutlich nach der Tesla auf den Markt kommt. Man sollte mit Anfang 2013 rechnen.


----------



## Locuza (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Jup, was GPGPU anbelangt, führt atm kein Weg an der vorbei. Ich finde allerdings, dass die FirePro auf der Tahiti XT Basis schon viel zu lange auf sich warten lässt


Was erwartest du eig. von der FirePro? Mir schwirrt gerade nur der ECC-Support im Kopf herum. 
Kleine Randfrage: Kann man den ECC-Speicherschutz bei Tahiti nicht auch irgendwie wieder aktivieren?


----------



## Skysnake (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Der sollte auf der GPU da sein und auch keine Leistung kosten. Würde mich wundern, wenn Sie da was deaktiviert hätten. Für den RAM wirst du das nicht wieder aktiviert bekommen. Das wird wahrscheinlich eine Treiber/Bios Sache sein.

Und ja, ich erwarte mir ECC Support, aber auch so Sachen wie nochmals gestiegene Effizienz, und eben vielleicht doch 1:2 DP:SP. Ganz hab ich die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben


----------



## optikboom (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Ach, klar, jeder hat doch nen paar tausend Euro für ne Tesla-Karte übrig.

Ich kauf mir gleich vier .


----------



## belle (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Locuza schrieb:


> 6970 oft an der 570 vorbeigezogen? Die waren ja im Grunde gleich schnell, aber außerhalb der Performance war die Karte in den meisten erdenklichen Fällen schlechter, als eine 570GTX. Noch nie war eine Entscheidung so eindeutig gegen AMD, wenn man Preis außer Acht lässt und nicht auf die Performance schauen muss.
> Die 5870 (6950 zum Teil) war deutlich besser und die 6970 ein kleiner Griff ins Klo.



Ein kleiner Griff ins Klo? Man beachte, dass das Tests mit alten Treibern sind...
 Bei einem Punkt gebe ich dir recht: Die 5870 war besser, aber nur in DirectX 9.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Dachte der GK 110 kommt als GTX und Tesla.
Wollte auf den GK 110 warten denn die GTX680 hat mir zu wenig mehr Leistung gegen über meiner jetzigen GTX570 OC und den GK 110 wird es bestimmt auch als GTX geben wieso auch nicht.


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Wenn man den Threat so durchliest erfährt man selbst auf der 9. Unterseite nichts neues. Ausser Vermutungen, Halbwahrheiten und gegenseitigen Spitzfindigkeiten erfährt man nichts neues. 
lg


----------



## addicTix (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Dachte der GK 110 kommt als GTX und Tesla.
> Wollte auf den GK 110 warten denn die GTX680 hat mir zu wenig mehr Leistung gegen über meiner jetzigen GTX570 OC und den GK 110 wird es bestimmt auch als GTX geben wieso auch nicht.


 
Warum willst du denn von einer 570 auf einen GK110 wechseln ? Ich meine, eigentlich müsste die doch noch ausreichen für die ganzen Spiele die da jetzt noch kommen oder ? Vorallem ist sie relativ stark OC'ed


----------



## Locuza (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



belle schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Griff ins Klo? Man beachte, dass das Tests mit alten Treibern sind...
> Bei einem Punkt gebe ich dir recht: Die 5870 war besser, aber nur in DirectX 9.


 Wieso verlinkst du ein Ausschlag für die AMD Radeon? Das Rating sieht beide fast gleich.
Und ich finde die 6970 war ein kleiner Griff ins Klo. 
10% mehr Performance, für 30% mehr Stromverbrauch resultieren eine abgesunkene Perf/Watt und garniert mit dem schlimmsten AF was es auf einer HD Radeon Grafikkarte jemals gab. Das AF mag einige Naturen überhaupt nicht gestört haben, mich hätte es umgebracht. 
Ich fand eben das Resultat sehr traurig. Schlechtere Perf/Watt, sehr übles AF und damit hat man wenigstens den Perf/Watt Vorteil an Nvidia verloren und ist auf das selbe Niveau gesunken, wobei diese alle Nvidia typischen Vorteile besaß und somit deutlich einer AMD Radeon 6970 vor zu ziehen war.


----------



## Oberst Klink (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Je mehr Leistung man hat, desto höher kann man die Bildqualität schrauben z.B. mit SGSSAA oder Downsampling. Zum zocken in 3-D oder auf drei Monitoren braucht man auch massig Leistung. Ich selber möchte mit konstanten 60Fps (heißt 60 Fps min.) bei maximalen Settings spielen und wenn noch Luft ist, die Nvidia Bildverbesserer zuschalten.
> Mehr Leistung? Immer her damit!
> Und es gibt genügend User die eine oder mehrere der von mir aufgeführten Sachen anwenden. Und für die können Grakas gar nicht genug Leistung haben.


 
Stimmt. Und je schneller eine Single-GPU ist, desto besser. Dann ist man schon mal nicht auf ein Dual-GPU-Setting angewiesen und hat das MR-Problem nicht an der Backe.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Weezer schrieb:


> Warum willst du denn von einer 570 auf einen GK110 wechseln ? Ich meine, eigentlich müsste die doch noch ausreichen für die ganzen Spiele die da jetzt noch kommen oder ? Vorallem ist sie relativ stark OC'ed


Ich will eine neue Power GPU, die ich übertakten kann.
Von der Leistung ist die GTX570 noch mehr als ausreichend aber bis die GK110 kommt wird noch ein wenig Zeit vergehen ... ich tippe wenn dann auf Ende 2012 dann hat man eine Karte die mit den neuen Konsolen mithalten kann.


----------



## GrannyStylez (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Nicht dein ernst das du gerade ernsthaft geschreiben hast das die GK110 dann auch mit den neuen Konsolen mithalten kann? (haha) Die neuen Konsolen können garnicht so gut sein, dafür müssten die alleine aus Hardware sicht her 800€ kosten und auch wenn alles fein auf einander abgestimmt ist kommt die Grafik Leistung nicht mit. Außerdem so viel Minus kann sich MS und Sony (vorallem Sony) bei der Konsolen Produktion nicht leisten das hohlt man nicht mit Spielen herein (oder 10.000 DLC , naja wer weiß  )

Die "neuen" Konsolen werden sicher um einiges besser als ihre Vorgänger aber NIEMALS und ich meine NIEMALS werden die an die Grafik-Performance eines modernen gaming PC´s kommen. Versuch einfach an Metro 2033 oder Crysis (Das echte Crysis, nicht der Konsolen-Port) zu denken und schon weißt du das es so nie auf der Konsole aussehen wird. 

Offtopic: Ich hätte gerne ne Konsole für die es Upgrade Kits gibt. Werbung: "Du willst das neue Halo 7 spielen?? Dann kauf dir jetzt deine Grafikkarte HD9999 für noch bessere Gefechte!" ... Gott wäre das zum Kotzen!  

>>> SHITSTORM!!! 

Sorry für den offtopic aber diese Sache mit den Konsolen Gerüchten geht mir Fett auf meine Backplane -.- wenn ihr versteht.

Granny


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Hier werden ernsthaft Konsolen mit PC's verglichen, ich glaube es ja nicht. Eine Spielekonsole, egal von welchen Hersteller kann nie mit einem PC mithalten, die Hardware ist garnicht in der Lage!
Ich muss GrannyStylez vollkommen Recht geben, die Preise für eine solche Konsole wären mind. 800€. Es sind eben Spielekonsolen und keine PC's. Die derzeizigen Konsolen sind Grafiktechnisch ja ganz gut, aber stellt doch mal den PC-Monitor neben den Fernseher, beim selben Spiel. Die Grafik vom PC wird wesentlich schärfer, Detailreicher und viel Farbintensiver sein.

Bevor wir hier aber völlig vom Thema abkommen ... ich habe derzeit eine GTX 260 OC im System (siehe Avatar) und überlege jetzt auch mir eine schnellere Karte zu holen. Was ich hier aber nicht verstehen kann, wieso muss man sich wegen +/- 5Fps gleich wieder eine Grafikkarte für mehrere Hundert € zulegen. Einige hier warten sehnsüchtig auf die "neue" von NVIDIA, dabei reizen sie ihre aktuelle Karte nichtmal aus. Ich hoffe es fühlt sich hier niemand angegriffen, aber wo ist da der Sinn


----------



## Skysnake (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Dann solltet ihr euch mal lieber an die PS, PS2 und PS3 Neuerscheinungszeiten erinnern...

Dadurch, das Konsolen eben eine fixe Hardware haben, extrem auf die Hardware hin optimieren. Dadurch lässt sich oft ein Faktor 2 und mehr in der Leistung raus holen. Daher können neue Konsolen durchaus auch einen Top-PC überflügeln, wenn Sie ganz neu sind, einfach weil das Potenzial viel viel viel besser genutzt werden kann.


----------



## Seabound (8. Mai 2012)

GrannyStylez schrieb:
			
		

> >>> SHITSTORM!!!
> 
> Sorry für den offtopic aber diese Sache mit den Konsolen Gerüchten geht mir Fett auf meine Backplane -.- wenn ihr versteht.
> 
> Granny



Nö...

BTT: was sagt den die Gerüchteküche, wann GK110, egal ob Tesla oder nicht, rauskommen soll? Ich brauch so langsam ne neue Graka. Die GTX 470 verbrät mir zu viel Saft.


----------



## FrozenLayer (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Das, was Skysnake geschrieben hat, trifft zu 101% zu. Vergleicht mal die Optik von 2006er PC-Spielen mit denen der PS3. Mag sein, dass die neuen Konsolen von der puren Leistung her nicht an einen modernen Rechner heranreichen, darauf kommt es aber auch nicht an. Ein für die PS3 optimiertes Spiel hat zu jener Zeit grafisch ausnahmslos alle Computerspiele in den Schatten gestellt und mit diesen Optimierungen lässt sich unglaublich viel rausholen. Für den Computer wird es sowas wegen der extremen Vielfalt der Hardware und Betriebssystemversionen nicht geben. Was dieser Umstand für Probleme und Leistungseinbußen mit sich bringt, kann man in den entsprechenden Foren ausreichend bestaunen... (Und die PS3 kann 1080p)


----------



## LordRevan1991 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Dann solltet ihr euch mal lieber an die PS, PS2 und PS3 Neuerscheinungszeiten erinnern...
> 
> Dadurch, das Konsolen eben eine fixe Hardware haben, extrem auf die Hardware hin optimieren. Dadurch lässt sich oft ein Faktor 2 und mehr in der Leistung raus holen. Daher können neue Konsolen durchaus auch einen Top-PC überflügeln, wenn Sie ganz neu sind, einfach weil das Potenzial viel viel viel besser genutzt werden kann.


 


FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Das, was Skysnake geschrieben hat, trifft zu 101% zu. Vergleicht mal die Optik von 2006er PC-Spielen mit denen der PS3. Mag sein, dass die neuen Konsolen von der puren Leistung her nicht an einen modernen Rechner heranreichen, darauf kommt es aber auch nicht an. Ein für die PS3 optimiertes Spiel hat zu jener Zeit grafisch ausnahmslos alle Computerspiele in den Schatten gestellt und mit diesen Optimierungen lässt sich unglaublich viel rausholen. Für den Computer wird es sowas wegen der extremen Vielfalt der Hardware und Betriebssystemversionen nicht geben. Was dieser Umstand für Probleme und Leistungseinbußen mit sich bringt, kann man in den entsprechenden Foren ausreichend bestaunen... (Und die PS3 kann 1080p)



Das ist richtig, die Möglichkeit zur starken Optimierung hat Konsolentitel zu Release besser aussehen lassen als das meiste, was es auf dem PC gab. Aller Vorraussicht nach wird das aber mit der kommenden Generation nicht mehr der Fall sein, oder zumindest in eingeschränktem Masse. Man kann heute keine High-End-Hardware mehr in Konsolen verbauen, weil sie zu viel Strom zieht und zu viel Abwärme produziert. Wobei der GK104 Erstaunliches in Sachen Effizienz leistet, den aktuellen Gerüchten zufolge scheint aber eher AMD der GPU-Lieferant zu sein.

(Übrigens: die PS3 kann 1080p, stellt aber kein einziges grafisch anspruchsvolles Spiel in dieser Auflösung dar - teilweise noch nicht mal in 720p)


----------



## Skysnake (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Das war bei den alten Konsolen aber auch so. Da wurde auch keine High-End Hardware verbaut. Es wurden aber speziell angepasste Chips genommen, welche dann einen schönes Leistungsplus ermöglichten, wie z.B. eDRAM.

Mit ähnlichen Sachen darf man heute wohl auch rechnen. Ich tippe am ehesten darauf, das man per Interposer angebundenen RAM verwenden wird, um die Produktionskosten niedrig zu halten, aber die Speicherbandbreite stark nach oben zu puschen, ohne dass die Kosten und die Leistungsaufnahme explodieren.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Ich will haben, das ist das Prinzip und es hat noch keinem geschadet etwas zu haben, was man nicht braucht und dafür wäre der GK 110 genau richtig.

Das mit der Konsole hätte ich doch besser mal nicht geschieben .....


----------



## Redarm (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

laut How the GeForce GTX 690 is a Prime Example of NVIDIA Reshaped? by VR-Zone.com werden wir in 3 Tagen erfahren was dieser "Tesla"-Chip kann.


----------



## Seabound (8. Mai 2012)

Redarm schrieb:
			
		

> laut How the GeForce GTX 690 is a Prime Example of NVIDIA Reshaped? by VR-Zone.com werden wir in 3 Tagen erfahren was dieser "Tesla"-Chip kann.



690? Was hat die mit GK110 zu tun?


----------



## Primer (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Dann solltet ihr euch mal lieber an die PS, PS2 und PS3 Neuerscheinungszeiten erinnern...
> 
> Dadurch, das Konsolen eben eine fixe Hardware haben, extrem auf die Hardware hin optimieren. Dadurch lässt sich oft ein Faktor 2 und mehr in der Leistung raus holen. Daher können neue Konsolen durchaus auch einen Top-PC überflügeln, wenn Sie ganz neu sind, einfach weil das Potenzial viel viel viel besser genutzt werden kann.


 
Is schon etwas zu hoch gegriffen. Eher Faktor 1,5. An ner 8800GTX/GTS/GT kommt keine Konsole ran. Ansonsten unterstütze ich die Aussage von LordRevan1991 in Sachen TDP, respektive könnte das auch am Pries scheitern. Letztlich ist die Überlegung von stimpi2k4 schon richtig, spätestens der GK 110 sollte von keiner Next-Gen Konsole mehr eingeholt werden können. Wohlgemerkt in der praktischen Leistung, also mit "Faktor 1,5", da man hier wohl keine GTX 780 unterbringen kann^^

Ansonsten wäre ich ebenfalls mal schwer am zweifeln das der GK110 nicht auch in Spielen merklich schneller rendert. Der Sprung von GTX 580 zu GTX 680 war schon etwas mager, die 30% Mehrleistung konnten nicht so recht mit den üblichen 60-70% der letzten zwei Vorgänger(8800>280>480) mithalten. Ich hoffe doch das es keine grundsätzlichen Probleme mit den Chips (auch bei AMD) gibt, so das man schon mit an die 60% Mehrleistung zur GTX 580 rechnen kann. Alles andere wäre schon ein wenig enttäuschend, so wie die GTX680. Die zwar ein überragendes Leistung/Watt Verhältnis aufweist, mit ihren 30% mehr aber auch nicht so recht attraktiv wirkt. Mir jedenfalls wäre ein GTX 680 mit dem Verlust einer GTX580 lieber gewesen, der dann aber auch die entsprechende Mehrleistung bietet.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Hast du schon mal GPU-Anwendungen oder Überhaupt Anwendungen auf eine spezielle Hardware hin optimiert?

Faktor 2 kann man da schon als realistischen Wert annehmen, wobei es natürlich auch Ausreißer nach unten, aber auch gewaltig nach oben gibt, je nach Problem halt. Man optimiert ja auch so für verschiedene Plattformen, teilweise geht das aber nicht wirklich gut.

Die möglichen Leistungszuwächse bei Optimierung auf genau eine Hardware können aber auch mal nen Faktor 10 und mehr erreichen.

Man sollte wirklich NIE die Möglichkeiten aufgrund von genau einer Hardwaregrundlage, auf die man hin optimieren kann, unterschätzen.


----------



## Primer (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Nun, das zeigt ganz nüchtern gesagt die Praxis. Betrachtet man einfach mal verschiedenste Spiele in ~720p@mittlere Details und 30Fps, kommt man in etwa auf den Faktor 1,5. Ausgehend von einer 7900GTX. Man könnte auch sagen, die reale (praktische) Grafikleistung liegt in etwa auf Höhe der 240GT/9600GT/HD3850. Mit einer solche Karte (oder ähnliche Leistung mit neueren Karten) kann man also auf Konsolenoptik, wie oben beschrieben, am PC spielen. Schau dir einfach mal diverse Benchmarks an, da ergibt sich das Bild eigentlich recht deutlich. Ich empfehle hier die CB Tests, da die Prozentwerte dynamisch angezeigt werden.


----------



## Redarm (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> 690? Was hat die mit GK110 zu tun?



achso mehr als den Link zu lesen schafft man also heutzutage nicht mehr?



> The decision to rebrand GK107 into GTX 680/690 was made. Furthermore, the company decided to further increase the performance of the high-end die, giving birth to GK110. GK110 will debut in just three days, but this is the part that targets the HPC i.e. GPGPU community. We were told that the number of pre-orders for Kepler-based Tesla cards (Tesla 3000 Series) should exceed the overall number of Teslas shipped so far (over 150,000 units sold).


 
Vielleicht hilft dir einer das zu übersetzen, dann kannst du auch mit neuem Wissen heute schlafen gehen.


----------



## Seabound (8. Mai 2012)

Redarm schrieb:
			
		

> achso mehr als den Link zu lesen schafft man also heutzutage nicht



Japp! Ich war im Sportstudio aufem Fahrrad, als ich des aufem Smartphone gelesen hab. Was erwartest du? Und der Inhalt vom Link war und ist mir ziemlich egal!


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Nochmal kurz zum Thema PC vs. Konsole.
Es gibt mehr als genug Tests die aufzeigen, wie groß der Unterschied in der Technik und Grafik doch teilweise ist.

Hier mal drei von endlos vielen Tests ...

hier (2011)

und hier (2010)

hier noch ein aktueller Vergleich (2012)


----------



## XE85 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Bitte nicht zu weit von Thema abkommen!

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Hardwarefreak81, les doch bitte genau... Ich sagte ZUM ERSCHEINUNGSZEITPUNKT!, und was machst du? Du kommt mir mit Tests von Dez 2010, Dez 2011 und Februar 2012!!! Das ist doch nicht dein Ernst oder?

Die XBOX360 ist von Q4 200*5!* 
Die Playstation 3 ist von Q3 200*6!*

Du kommt also mit Tests daher, wo mindestens 4 bzw. 5 Jahre alte Konsolen mit aktuellen PCs verglichen werden.  Tolle Leistung, insbesondere, wenn ich ja noch ausdrücklich sage, zum Zeitpunkt der Einführung....

Hier mal vom Dez. 2005! was von CB, als Sie die XBOX360 getestet haben:



> Die Grafik der uns zur Verfügung stehenden Spiele ist schlicht und  einfach grandios, wirkt aber nur auf einem HD-fähigen Display derart  atemberaubend. Hier ist die Xbox 360 zumindest in Deutschland seiner  Zeit voraus, ermöglicht glücklicherweise bis zur Verbreitung von  HD-fähigen Fernsehgeräten jedoch mit einem separat erhältlichen  HD-VGA-AV-Kabel den Betrieb an einem PC-Monitor, der eine passende  Auflösung bietet. Wir möchten darauf hinweisen, dass alle gezeigten  Bilder der von uns getesteten Spiele im jeweiligen Abschnitt direkt vom  Samsung SyncMaster 730MP fotografiert wurden und Spielszenen zeigen;  kein Bild ist einer vorgerenderten Zwischensequenz entsprungen! Dennoch  verdeutlichen auch sie nicht die wahre Grafikpracht, die beim Spielen  vermittelt wird. Leider ist es jedoch mit einer handelsüblichen Xbox 360  nicht möglich, Bilder aus dem Spiel heraus zu machen und an den PC zu  übertragen, wie es die schwarzen Debug-Kits der Xbox 360 ermöglichen.  Unsere Empfehlungen gehen eindeutig an „Kameo: Elements of Power“,  „Project Gotham Racing 3“, „Need for Speed: Most Wanted“ und „Perfect  Dark Zero“, welche der Xbox 360 am ehesten gerecht werden.
> 
> Quelle: CB 2005


Und genau solche Sachen bekommste auch für die PS3 ein Jahr später.... Aber mir scheints so langsam, das manche Leute nicht verstehen wollen. PS3 und XBOX360 sind ASBACHURALT Steinzeit Hardware. 

2006 kam grad mal mein Core 2 Duo raus, und der wird ja als Steinzeitlich und nicht mehr zu gebrauche verschriehen... Dabei sind die Anforderungen an die CPU ziemlich moderat gewachsen. Dafür steckt ne 5870 mit dabei, die von Herbst 2009 ist. Da muss es wirklich nicht wundern, dass die Konsolen da nicht mithalten können. Eigentlich...

So btt.:

Von daher, es braucht eigentlich gar nicht mords neue Karten. Die Spielehersteller sollten einfach nur mal besser optimieren, wobei das mit der neuen Konsolengeneration eh automatisch kommen wird, weil dann endlich DX9 wegfällt und sich PC-GPU und Konsolen-GPU viel mehr wieder gleichen werden, womit die PC Nutzer besser von deren Optimierungen mit profitieren können.


----------



## Verminaard (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Frage dazu: ist die optimierung der Spiele fuer einen PC wirklich so unglaublich unmoeglich, weil es keiner macht, oder wird das aus Kostengruenden/ersparniss einfach weggelassen, weil eh meist potente Hardware vorhanden ist?


----------



## Skysnake (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Beides.

Ich sags mal so aus eigener Erfahrung:

Die einfachen Optimierungen brauchen eigentlich gar keine Zeit, weil man es halt gleich richtig macht, wenn man Erfahrung hat. Danach kommen die leichten Optimierungen, wo man dann ca für doppelte Entwicklungsdauer die doppelte Leistung bei raus bekommt, und danach dann halt die Sachen, wo man für die doppelte Leistung schnell 4, 8 oder 20 mal mehr Zeit benötigt. 

Ich hab z.B. mal SGEMM implementiert, wo ich ca 5-10 mal so lange dran saß als die anderen, war am Ende aber enen Faktor 2 schneller als der zweitschnellste. Das war jetzt aber auch ne veredammt gute Optimierung für GENAU! eine Hardware. Spielehersteller haben ja aber das Problem, dass Sie mindestens auf 2 Architekturen hin optimieren müssen. Eben AMD und nVidia. Da sollte man aber auch nicht nur auf die neuste Generation hin optimieren, zumal die sich wie GF110 und GF114 gezeigt haben auch verdammt unterschiedlich sein können.

Und genau da ist das nächste Problem. Man kann einfach auf so vielen unterschiedlichen Architekturen gar nicht so weit optimieren, wie wenn man nur eine hat. Einfach deswegen, weil einige Sachen hier gehen, und dort nicht. Man muss also immer den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner finden, oder eben an einigen Punkten Sachen weg lassen.

Kurz um, allein die breite Vielfalt macht es völlig unmöglich so stark zu optimieren wie bei Konsolen, es sei denn ihr habt lust so 500-5.000€ pro Spiel zu zahlen. Dann vielleicht kann man das machen, aber ansonsten vergiss es.


----------



## belle (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Locuza schrieb:


> Wieso verlinkst du ein Ausschlag für die AMD Radeon?



Weil die 6970 in DirectX 11 Spielen immer schneller als eine 5870 sein wird...

@ Topic

Allzu lange wird sich Nvidia mit der Umsetzung der Tesla als Desktop-Karte im Endeffekt nicht Zeit lassen können. Es könnte auch die Möglichkeit bestehen, dass AMD bereits Ende des Jahres überarbeitete GCN-Shader am Start haben könnte.

Anstatt AMD immer die Schuld an den hohen Preisen der GTX 680, welche ja "nur" Performance-Klasse ist, zu geben, sollte man vielleicht bei beiden Herstellern eine Absicht suchen.
Ich denke, dass das einem Plan folgt. Die alten Midrange-Karten werden so durch den normalen Preis noch abverkauft und diejenigen, welche mehr Leistung brauchen, kaufen eben die neue Performance Klasse.
Meiner Meinung nach hätte Nvidia auch ohne AMD den Namen "GTX 680" für den GK104 gewählt.
Dafür sprechen der hohe Takt und die vielen Shader plus dem schnellen Auftauchen von Gerüchten und Daten von noch kleineren Kepler-Karten.


----------



## kaepernickus (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



belle schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hätte Nvidia auch ohne AMD den Namen "GTX 680" für den GK104 gewählt.
> Dafür sprechen der hohe Takt und die vielen Shader plus dem schnellen Auftauchen von Gerüchten und Daten von noch kleineren Kepler-Karten.



Die vielen Shader bei Kepler kommen daher, dass bei Kepler die Shader Hot-Clocks wegfallen. Deswegen kannst du die reine Shaderzahl von Kepler und Fermi nicht miteinander vergleichen, da bei Fermi die Shader den doppelten Takt der GPU haben.
So gesehen hat der GK also gar nicht soooo viele Shader und den Takt haben sie raufgeschraubt um die 7970 zu schlagen.

Konjunktiv-Spekulationen wie "HÄTTE auch ohne AMD..." sind sowieso überflüssig.
Tatsache ist, ein gutes Pferd springt immer nur so hoch wie es muss und wenn sie aufgrund von AMDs Vorlage nicht höher müssen optimieren sie logischerweise den Gewinn (kleinerer Chip zu höherem Preis verkaufen).


----------



## belle (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

@ MrSesc

Dass die Hot-Clocks entfallen sind, habe ich schon mehrfach erwähnt. Klar kann man das nicht mehr direkt vergleichen, dennoch sind 1000 MHz und mehr in Relation mit den vielen Shadern eine ganze Menge. Aufgrund der Ausbeute an ordentlich funktionierenden Chips wären wohl auch bei der 28nm Produktion nicht mehr als 1100 MHz bei Massenproduktion effektiv möglich gewesen - auch wenn Nvidia mehr Chiptakt gewollt hätte.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Ich hoffe ja das der GK 104 ursprünglich nur eine 660Ti werden sollte, die aber erstaunlich flott unterwegs ist und so durch etwas optimierung die AMD Karte schlagen konnte. 
Schon alleine das SI bremst die Karte in bestimmten Regionen aus was nicht für eine Highendkarte spricht und wer Highend will der möchte auch eine gute OC skalierung haben.

Der GK 110 wird früher oder später den Platz der GTX 680 übernehmen in der selben Preisregion sich ansiedeln und dem Kunden mehr zum gleichen Preis bieten als die GTX 680.

Hoffen wir mal das die Yield Rate bei TSMC steigt dann wäre es durchaus möglich.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

meine fresse, wann hört das bitte endlich auf...

Beim NV Themenabend wurde es extra nochmals gesagt, das dem nicht so ist...

Es gab NIE einen GK100... Gk104 war immer so geplant, wie er gekommen ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Mai 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> meine fresse, wann hört das bitte endlich auf...
> Beim NV Themenabend wurde es extra nochmals gesagt, das dem nicht so ist...
> Es gab NIE einen GK100... Gk104 war immer so geplant, wie er gekommen ist.



Ja was hätte der NV-Mitarbeiter denn sagen sollen?
"Ja, wir verkaufen die ursprüngliche Mittelklasse-GPU zu überteuerten Preisen als vermeintliche High-End GTX680."

Das war Marketing-Gewäsch.


----------



## mae1cum77 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Zu dem Thema kam aus meiner Sicht nur das übliche Marketinggeblubber. Konkretes dazu hat Lars nicht von sich gegeben. Kann also alles und nichts heißen. Da es sehr bald neue Infos geben soll, heißt es abwarten.
Ich habe auch nur von GK110 gehört, als Vollausbau, und nicht GK100....


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja was hätte der NV-Mitarbeiter denn sagen sollen?
> "Ja, wir verkaufen die ursprüngliche Mittelklasse-GPU zu überteuerten Preisen als vermeintliche High-End GTX680."
> 
> Das war Marketing-Gewäsch.


 
Er hat gesagt dass Namen Schall und Rauch sind.
Nur weil die GTX 580 den GF110 hatte bedeutet das nicht dass eine GTX 680 einen GK110 haben muss.
Es ist egal wie die Bezeichnungen der Chips sind. Neue Generation gleich neue Bezeichnungen.


----------



## Verminaard (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*

Der nVidia Ceo war ja nicht umsonst so gut gelaunt beim Launch der AMD 7xxx Reihe.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Der nVidia Ceo war ja nicht umsonst so gut gelaunt beim Launch der AMD 7xxx Reihe.


 
Der war auch gut gelaunt als er die GTX 480 vorgestellt hat.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat gesagt dass Namen Schall und Rauch sind.
> Nur weil die GTX 580 den GF110 hatte bedeutet das nicht dass eine GTX 680 einen GK110 haben muss.
> Es ist egal wie die Bezeichnungen der Chips sind. Neue Generation gleich neue Bezeichnungen.



Jep. Marketing-Gelaber. Er hätte ja auch nichts anderes sagen können/dürfen.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Große Kepler (GK110) keine Gtx sondern eine Tesla Karte ?*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Jep. Marketing-Gelaber. Er hätte ja auch nichts anderes sagen können/dürfen.


 
Ja und? 
Wir sind so schlau wie vorher. Alles andere ist Spekulation.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und?
> Wir sind so schlau wie vorher. Alles andere ist Spekulation.



Genau das.


----------

